# Re:Basic ttraining location



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 11:36:20 -0800*
Just heard on my semi-official scuttle butt grapevine, that the Navy 
will be doing thier own basic training at CFB‘s Halifax, and 
Esquimalt....I also heard that the Army will be conducting thier own as 
well...Any one else hear any of this?
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Just heard on my 
semi-official
scuttle butt grapevine, that the Navy will be doing thier own basic 
training at
CFB‘s Halifax, and Esquimalt....I also heard that the Army will be 
conducting
thier own as well...Any one else hear any of this?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 14:59:47 -0500*
It seems unlikely that they‘d just abandon St Jean but who knows.
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: dave
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 2:36 PM
  Subject: Re:Basic ttraining location
  Just heard on my semi-official scuttle butt grapevine, that the Navy 
will be doing thier own basic training at CFB‘s Halifax, and 
Esquimalt....I also heard that the Army will be conducting thier own as 
well...Any one else hear any of this?
It seems unlikely 
that they‘d just
abandon St Jean but who knows.
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  dave

  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
  Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 
2:36
PM
  Subject: Re:Basic ttraining
location
  Just heard on my 
semi-official scuttle
  butt grapevine, that the Navy will be doing thier own basic training 
at CFB‘s
  Halifax, and Esquimalt....I also heard that the Army will be 
conducting thier
  own as well...Any one else hear any of this? 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Harwood" <sharwood@iprimus.ca>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 15:27:28 -0500*
Speaking about training....just curious if anyone knows where and when Basic
Officer Training is being held this year.  I am scheduling my vacation and a
LOA from work.  Any help, as always, will be appreciated.
Steve
  -----Original Message-----
  From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
Behalf Of Jay Digital
  Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 3:00 PM
  To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  Subject: Re: Re:Basic ttraining location
  It seems unlikely that they‘d just abandon St Jean but who knows.
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: dave
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
    Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 2:36 PM
    Subject: Re:Basic ttraining location
    Just heard on my semi-official scuttle butt grapevine, that the Navy
will be doing thier own basic training at CFB‘s Halifax, and Esquimalt....I
also heard that the Army will be conducting thier own as well...Any one else
hear any of this?
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Speaking about training....just curious if 
anyone knows
where and when Basic Officer Training is being held this year. I 
am
scheduling my vacation and a LOA from work. Any help, as always, 
will be
appreciated.
Steve
  -----Original Message-----From: 
owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On Behalf Of Jay
  DigitalSent: Friday, March 23, 2001 3:00 PMTo:
  army-list@CdnArmy.caSubject: Re: Re:Basic ttraining
  location
  It seems unlikely 
that they‘d
  just abandon St Jean but who knows.


    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    dave 
    To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca 
    Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 
2:36
    PM
    Subject: Re:Basic ttraining
    location
    Just heard on my 
semi-official
    scuttle butt grapevine, that the Navy will be doing thier own basic 
training
    at CFB‘s Halifax, and Esquimalt....I also heard that the Army will 
be
    conducting thier own as well...Any one else hear any of this? 

--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Nick Butler" <absolut_nick@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 15:49:23 -0500*
Steve:  The guys from the HAST  PER are at Petawawa, I suspect you will be 
too.
Nick
>From: "Steve Harwood" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: RE: Re:Basic training location
>Date: Fri, 23 Mar 2001 15:27:28 -0500
>
>Speaking about training....just curious if anyone knows where and when 
>Basic
>Officer Training is being held this year.  I am scheduling my vacation and 
>a
>LOA from work.  Any help, as always, will be appreciated.
>
>Steve
>   -----Original Message-----
>   From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
>Behalf Of Jay Digital
>   Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 3:00 PM
>   To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>   Subject: Re: Re:Basic ttraining location
>
>
>   It seems unlikely that they‘d just abandon St Jean but who knows.
>
>     ----- Original Message -----
>     From: dave
>     To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>     Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 2:36 PM
>     Subject: Re:Basic ttraining location
>
>
>     Just heard on my semi-official scuttle butt grapevine, that the Navy
>will be doing thier own basic training at CFB‘s Halifax, and Esquimalt....I
>also heard that the Army will be conducting thier own as well...Any one 
>else
>hear any of this?
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Mike McBride <ninercharlie@home.com>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 13:08:55 -0800*
St Jean doesn‘t have sufficient "through put" to meet the personnel
shortages both actual and forecasted therefor, the Navy  will conduct
recruit training in two locations... Windsor Park in Halifax ? late
this Fall and Albert Head in Victoria commencing Jan 2002.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 16:20:41 -0500*
I would have loved to have escaped from St Jean. Oh well, can‘t be living in
the past.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Mike McBride" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 4:08 PM
Subject: Re: Basic training location
>
> St Jean doesn‘t have sufficient "through put" to meet the personnel
> shortages both actual and forecasted therefor, the Navy  will conduct
> recruit training in two locations... Windsor Park in Halifax ? late
> this Fall and Albert Head in Victoria commencing Jan 2002.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

